# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Apple Inc., Cupertino, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - apple.com

youtube.com/Apple

facebook.com/apple

twitter.com/Apple

linkedin.com/company/apple

instagram.com/apple

Apple Inc. on Wikipedia

Co-founder, chairman and CEO of Apple Inc. - Steve Jobs

Co-founder - Steve Wozniak

CEO - Tim Cook 

Projects and products:

AirTag, tracking device

mixed-reality headset

Apple Glass

Apple Machine Learning Journal

VoxelNet, mapping systems for self-driving cars

Animoji, Memoji, avatars

Face ID, facial recognition system

HomePod, Siri-based smart speaker

Clips, mobile video editing software application

AirPods, wireless earbuds

Liam, recycling robot

Project Titan, building a self-driving electric car

HomeKit, framework in iOS for communicating with and controlling connected accessories in a user’s home

iPhone 14, smartphone

iPhone 13, smartphone

iPhone 12, smartphone

iPhone SE, smartphone

iPhone 11, smartphone

iPhone X, smartphone

iPhone 8, smartphone

iPhone 7, smartphone

iPhone 6, smartphone

Apple Watch, smartwatch

CarPlay, standard Apple Inc. introduced for its iOS devices to be able to work with manufacturers' built-in in-car systems

Siri, intelligent personal assistant and knowledge navigator

Siri Eyes Free

iOS, operating system

iPadOS, mobile operating system

macOS (OS X), operating system

Apple Worldwide Developers Conference (WWDC)

----------


## Airicist

Did Apple's CEO dis Google Glass? 

 Published on May 29, 2013




> Apple CEO Tim Cook weighs in on Google Glass, the future of wearable tech and his congressional testimony.

----------


## Airicist

Apple - Making the all-new Mac Pro

Published on Oct 23, 2013




> The Mac Pro is a computer unlike any we have ever created. To build it, we pioneered new processes, innovated manufacturing techniques, and essentially rethought how to make a computer. This is the story of how it all comes together.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple’s $10.5B on Robots to Lasers Shores Up Supply Chain"

by Adam Satariano 
November 13, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple's Medical Talent Hiring Spree Hints at iWatch, Wearable Plans"

by Reuters
May 5, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple reportedly readying new smart home platform"
New software platform will allow iOS devices to control a home's lighting, security system, and other connected devices, the Financial Times reports.

by Steven Musil
May 26, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Apple - September Event 2014 

 Published on Sep 10, 2014




> From the launch of Apple Watch to the arrival of iPhone 6 to a live performance from U2, this is an event not to be missed.

----------


## Airicist

October Event 2014 

 Published on Oct 16, 2014




> Get a first look at iMac with Retina 5K display and iPad Air 2. Learn about the release of OS X Yosemite. And follow every moment of the special event at Town Hall on the Apple campus.

----------


## Airicist

"Apple urged to develop personal robots"

by Patrick Seitz
February 20, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Watch Apple's Watch and MacBook event in 11 minutes 

Published on Mar 9, 2015




> Apple's Spring Forward event was quite eventful (repetition intended). Apple TV got a big price drop and an even bigger exclusive partnership with HBO. The Apple Watch was priced for every single tier. And there's that ultra-thin, minimal-ported MacBook.

----------


## Airicist

Apple Byte - How Apple failed to make the Apple Watch a must-have. Again. 

Published on Mar 11, 2015




> It's our reactions from the big Keynote. The new Macbook stole the show, but Apple still can't give us a good reason to buy the Apple Watch. HBO Now is exclusive on the Apple TV and the streaming box drops to $69.

----------


## Airicist

Top 10 groundbreaking Apple innovations 

Published on Apr 22, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Apple - WWDC 2015

Published on Jun 15, 2015




> See the announcement of Apple Music, get a preview of OS X El Capitan and iOS 9, and learn what’s next for Apple Watch and developers.

----------


## Airicist

Apple - September Event 2015

Published on Sep 11, 2015




> Check out iPhone 6s and iPhone 6s Plus, learn about the powerful iPad Pro, take a look at the new features and bands for Apple Watch, and see the premiere of the all-new Apple TV.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple has acquired VocalIQ in Cambridge"

by Tony Quested
October 2, 2015

VocalIQ




> Cambridge speech technology business VocalIQ has been acquired by Apple for a sum between $50-$100 million.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple Acquires Startup Developing Advanced AI for Phones"

by Jack Clark, Adam Satariano 
October 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple’s Deep Learning Curve"
The company’s secrecy is hurting its AI software development.

by Jack Clark
October 29, 2015

----------


## Airicist

"Apple Buys Artificial-Intelligence Startup Emotient"
Emotient technology is used to assess emotions by reading facial expressions

by Rolfe Winkler, Daisuke Wakabayashi and Elizabeth Dwoskin
January 7, 2016

Emotient, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Technologies Apple has killed

Published on Mar 13, 2016




> The rumor mill says Apple will kill the headphone jack on the next iPhone. See what else Apple has killed off right here.

----------


## Airicist

Apple's "Loop You in" event in under 10 minutes

Published on Mar 21, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Apple - March Event 2016

Published on Mar 23, 2016




> Check out our live event and watch the introduction of the stunning 9.7-inch iPad Pro, beautiful new bands for Apple Watch, and iPhone SE — the most powerful 4-inch phone ever.

----------


## Airicist

Apple's version of the Echo may include face-tracking camera

Published on May 27, 2016




> Are consumers ready for an all-seeing camera in a smart home hub? Sources say Apple may put a camera in a product that could rival Amazon's Echo smart speaker. But it won't be easy to shake the creepy feeling.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Exclusive: Apple acquires Turi in major exit for Seattle-based machine learning and AI startup"

by Todd Bishop and Taylor Soper
August 5, 2016

Turi Inc., data science, machine learning, Seattle, Washington, USA

----------


## Airicist

Apple – September Event 2016

Published on Sep 8, 2016




> Apple Special Event. September 7, 2016. Take a look at our latest announcements.
> iPhone 7 and 7 Plus. Apple Watch Series 2. AirPods.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple Stepping Up Plans for Amazon Echo-Style Smart-Home Device"

by Mark Gurman, Ian King
September 23, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple is finally going to start publishing its AI research"

by Sam Shead 
December 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple acquires sleep-tracking hardware company Beddit"

by Sam Byford
May 10, 2017

Beddit Ltd

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple acquires AI company Lattice Data, a specialist in unstructured ‘dark data’, for $200M"

by Ingrid Lunden 
May 13, 2017 

lattice.io

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple Is Working on a Dedicated Chip to Power AI on Devices"

by Mark Gurman
May 26, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "How to Make $80,000 Per Month on the Apple App Store"
It’s far easier than you think. No luck or perseverance necessary.

by Johnny Lin
June 9, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Steve Jobs' vision for new Apple campus now reality

Published on Sep 8, 2017




> It's been six years since the company's late CEO laid out his plans for a huge, new Apple campus in Cupertino, California. Apple is set unveil its latest iPhone there on Tuesday in the Steve Jobs Theater.
> 
> Mariel Myers

----------


## Airicist

Apple "Apple has acquired imaging sensor startup InVisage Technologies"

by Ingrid Lunden
November 10, 2017

----------


## Airicist

September Event 2018 — Apple

Published on Sep 13, 2018




> Apple Special Event. September 12, 2018. Big news all around. Take a look at the all-new Apple Watch Series 4, iPhone XS and iPhone XS Max, and iPhone XR.
> 
> 7:48 — Apple Watch Series 4
> 
> 38:46 — iPhone XS 
> 43:08 — iPhone XS Max
> 
> 1:26:26 — iPhone XR

----------


## Airicist

October Event 2018 — Apple

Published on Oct 31, 2018




> Apple Special Event. October 30, 2018. Check out all the new updates for iPad Pro, MacBook Air, and Mac mini. 
> 
> 8:59 - Introducing the new MacBook Air 
> Learn how the new MacBook Air brings many of our most advanced technologies — including a brilliant Retina display, Touch ID, a powerful eighth-generation Intel Core i5 processor, the latest-generation butterfly keyboard, and the Apple T2 Security Chip — to this iconic design for the very first time.
> 
> 25:38 - Introducing the new Mac mini
> Experience how mighty the new Mac mini is. And see how this insanely petite device delivers out-of-this-world performance. 
> 
> 43:08 - Introducing the new iPad Pro 
> Discover how powerful and versatile the new iPad Pro is. Now with an all-screen design, Face ID, and USB-C, and introducing the new Apple Pencil and Smart Keyboard Folio. Making it the biggest change to iPad since iPad.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple buys self-driving car startup Drive.ai"

by Sophia Kunthara and Melia Russell
June 25, 2019

Drive.ai, driverless car technology, Mountain View, California, USA

----------


## Airicist

"Apple buys an A.I. start-up that came from Microsoft co-founder Paul Allen’s research lab"

by Jordan Novet
January 15, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple’s Voysis acquisition will boost Siri’s IQ in a respected AI test"

by Jeremy Horwitz
April 6, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple confirms it bought virtual reality event startup NextVR"
After a month of silence from both firms about the rumored deal

by Nick Statt
May 14, 2020

NextVR

----------


## Airicist

The most exciting Apple products of the future

Jun 1, 2020




> Apple is working on some amazing tech that could change everything.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple Plans to Announce Move to Its Own Mac Chips at WWDC"

by Mark Gurman
June 9, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Apple September 2020 event in 15 minutes

Sep 15, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple’s AI Strategy in Healthcare: How The Tech Giant Is Tackling Heart Health, Cognitive Health, Elder Care, And More"

September 16, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Apple Event — October 13

Oct 13, 2020




> Join us for a special Apple Event on October 13 at 10am PDT. Set a reminder and we'll send an update before the show.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple's secret weapon in AR is right in front of us"
Exclusive: Apple's AR executives talk about why iPhones and iPads are transforming into world-mapping, object-scanning tools -- and why that matters more right now than glasses.

by Scott Stein 
November 20, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Spaces is one more tile in Apple’s incomprehensibly large AR/VR mosaic"

by Jeremy Horwitz
August 25, 2020

SAHB’s Big Adventure, Inc. dba Spaces

----------


## Airicist

Apple Event — April 20

Streamed live Apr 20, 2021




> Watch the special Apple Event and learn about the new iMac, iPad Pro, and more.
> 
> To watch the event interpreted in American Sign Language (ASL), please click here https://youtu.be/TWIHE9yEdOw​ 
> 
> 00:00​ Introduction 
> 
> 04:51​ iPhone 12 
> 06:06​ AirTag 
> 10:36​ Apple TV 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "Judge in Fortnite case loosens Apple’s control over App Store"
Tech giant ordered to let developers steer buyers elsewhere
Judge finds Apple engaged in ‘anticompetitive conduct’

by Kari Paul and Dan Milmo
September 10, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple and Epic both lost today"
Apple stands to lose billions; Epic failed to #FreeFortnite

by Sean Hollister
September 10, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Apple event — September 7

Streamed live September 7, 2022

----------

